# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Looking for a DM for a A Pathfinder 1ed Solo Game.

## Tom Foolery

I know this is a bit of a weird request but I'm looking for an DM who is willing to let me run 4 characters in a solo(ie one player) game. With my job I have trouble posting regularly so I'm looking for a game where I wont inconvenience others with my slow posting,

I'm kinda looking for an urban adventure where the party ends up protecting a city's slums, red light district and anywhere else the misfits and unwanted gather for threats internal and external.

----------


## dantiesilva

I might be able to throw something together in chelix if you are interested.

----------


## Tom Foolery

That sounds great. Let me know what your requirements are.

----------


## dantiesilva

Okay so our game will take place in Chelix's former capital city of Westcrown (mostly because it is very easy to get maps for it so it will be easier for you to tell me which district and such you are traveling to as battle will mostly be theater of the mind). 

*Spoiler: The Big 16*
Show

1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?
*Pathfinder* 1e

2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?
Pathfinder, Chelix, Westcrown

3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?
1

4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?
Here

5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?
2nd Level (This way it is not as easy to die right away), 4d6b3 or 32pb decide at the beginning no changing after you make your choice. Max hp at 1st level, roll for second and every level thereafter.

6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?
Standard WBL

7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?
As a Solo game I am willing to allow a bit more freereign here. So long as you don't break the game have fun.

8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?
Anything that can reasonably be found in Chelix is fair game. Anything else don't be afraid to ask, I will probably say yes.
9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?

10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?
"Alignment" yes, do you want to be the good guys or the bad guys, its Chelix after all, the terms are not mutually exclusive lol.

11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?
No penalty for multiclassing, I will ask that if you do it though have it make sense for the character. Not just a bunch of dips for the abilities.

12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?
For Survival, Search, Disable Device and stuff that wouldn't make sense for the player to know if they succeed or fail until AFTER the effect I will roll at home, you can call for a roll whenever you feel one of them may be needed though (for instance if you don't think I rolled a search check or you find some intrest in something I don't think of don't be afraid to ask. Everything else you roll for you, I will roll for me.

13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.

I like how in most solo games initiative changes each round, if you don't mind I would like to implement it in our game.
Roll a crit 3x in a row on the same attack it is auto dead.
Critical success and failure cards (I have and wouldn't mind using)
I am open if you have any requests.

14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?
Something big enough that I have an idea who each of your characters are, but not so big that I have to spend an hour reading each one.

15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?
I would like to say it will be a combination of the three at least starting out, where it goes from there is up to my player to decide.

16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?
I don't have a lot of pathfinder books, so just bare with me if you ask for something I know nothing about please. I won't hard ban anything pathfinder though.

----------

